# Crash de fenetre avec Python



## yohann22 (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

voila je commence le développement sous Python et la j'attaque les fenêtres graphiques, or quand j'essaye d'ouvrir une fenêtre même vide Mac OS X m'affiche "Pyhton a quitté de manière imprévue" Ignorer, signaler et relancer. Le message type du plantage. 
j'ai tapé ce texte exactement ce code dans l'interpreteur Python:

_>>> from Tkinter import *
>>> fenetre= Tk()

// Il me renvoi ces 2 lignes et la fenêtre d'erreur:

CGColor with 1 components
Abort trap_


Si quelqu'un a une idée/solution je suis preneur car j'en ai besoin pour mes cours 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Céroce (11 Février 2010)

Chez moi, ça fonctionne. Essaie avec _pythonw_ plutôt que _python_.

Je ne peux pas t'aider davantage.


----------



## yohann22 (11 Février 2010)

Aie ca m'inquiete la !
Je rajoute une precision ya la petite fusée de python dans le dock qui saute pour s'ouvrir juste avant le crash
Et meme probleme avec pythonw et sans utiliser l'interpreteur pyhton aussi


----------



## yohann22 (12 Février 2010)

Bon j'ai réussi a résoudre le problème en réinstallant la MAJ 10.6.2 Combo


----------

